# Ashbury KB-100 manual



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello TSF,

Does anyone know where I can find the owner's manual for the Ashbury electronic keyboard KB-100? I searched for it on Google and couldn't find it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't see anything. They don't even appear to have a website.


----------

